# Tips for a blind?



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

We have a few older hunters in our group. One of them had polio early in life and has trouble getting around and balancing in a duck boat. We got a hold of a few dock sections and the hardware to go with them. Our plan is to erect the dock side-by-side to make an 8x8 platform. Does anyone have any tips for camouflaging the blind and for making it stable in the ND mud? We are thinking about knocking apart a few hay bales on top to look like a giant muskrat hut. Another thought is to fasten some sort of lattice or chicken wire around it and weave cut weeds through it.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

A roll of wire some of those green poles they sell at menards in the fencing area (kinda like conduit only covered in green plastic) I have painted old tent poles the kind with the chains that break into, are nice to transport. Then use natural vegetation as much as possible, is the way to go.


----------



## WOODS AND WATER (Jun 23, 2002)

We constructed a blind out in the lake(20 ft from shore)its is in some nasty mud and gave us some problems.We used telephone poles for the base frame and concrete to set them up in.Cross braced the poles and then built the floor with same concept of a house...We built the sides,roof and back walls(that dont face the incoming birds)with 2x4's and treated plywood.The shooting porch is covered with lattice with is covered with camo netting and natural vegetation.We also take bulbs from surrrounding vegetation and transplant them around the front and sides to really hide this baby!!!The builing process was expensive and timely and a bit of a pain but well worth it!!!It has lasted over 7 seasons and has taken the eliments better than we thought it would...and the shooting it provides is unbeatable!!!!3 seasonsago we built a boat dock and it is covered so well you dont even notice it,the latice portion is now on hinges so that when birds come in we drop the whole front portion with a pulley set up and the birds dont know what to do...WE DO SHOOT THE DRAKES BABY!!!Hope this helps a little good luck and good shooting!!!


----------

